# Lyft app no longer shows ride-accept countdown?



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Is it just me or does the app no longer give a countdown timer to accept a new ping?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

you are 100% correct the update yesterday broke the app again. I knew it was something wrong but couldn't quite put my finger on it. this must be how the tech people stay employed. They break the app and then tell the company they're really important and have to fix it.


----------



## 268Smooth (Nov 30, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Is it just me or does the app no longer give a countdown timer to accept a new ping?


Do the app still make a noise


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The circle around the profile pic is the new countdown.


----------



## DaveM88 (May 18, 2016)

I started driving for the first time on Friday and the timer already was the circle around the profile pic (or lack-thereof). I have no comparison to the old timer but I do like the circle because it gives a very quick visual reference while driving to the point where seeing it out of my peripheral vision was enough to get an idea of how much time was left.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't even have the circle anymore


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I missed 3 hails today, due to NO sound. Every-time I looked at my phone a "missed a ride" alert was there....... gas is going up this weekend .40 cents a gallon, I wasn't planning on working anyway, I'll give them a few days to get it straightened out, before I go back online.
Not going to let my acceptance rating take a hit due to bad programming.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Is it just me or does the app no longer give a countdown timer to accept a new ping?


Has anyone "timed-out" this week since the count-down timer circle was removed? It's interesting that the Lyft "Ride Walkthrough" training demonstration on our app, gives 60 seconds to accept the ride-request.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Has anyone "timed-out" this week since the count-down timer circle was removed? It's interesting that the Lyft "Ride Walkthrough" training demonstration on our app, gives 60 seconds to accept the ride-request.


It has always been that way, because for the most part it is used by mentors to show new drivers what the accept screen looks like. Gives time to explain the location, the volume, the rating, the eta, the service ordered, etc.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> It has always been that way, because for the most part it is used by mentors to show new drivers what the accept screen looks like. Gives time to explain the location, the volume, the rating, the eta, the service ordered, etc.


Oh, I see! I'll have go through that Ride Walkthrough again. Never noticed a "volume" option. Just viewing the map and deciding if I want to drive to the passenger's location, takes most of the count-down timer for me, LOL.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

It was working just fine for me, had the countdown to the right of the pic.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Sure said:


> It was working just fine for me, had the countdown to the right of the pic.


I'm really starting to believe that the Lyft app varies by Operating System, and by Region of the country. The countdown on the right side of the passenger picture was replaced with the circular count-down on my Android, here in the Chicago region, in March.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Oh, I see! I'll have go through that Ride Walkthrough again. Never noticed a "volume" option. Just viewing the map and deciding if I want to drive to the passenger's location, takes most of the count-down timer for me, LOL.


Sorry, I meant I show new drivers that ping volume is tied to ringtone volume on android (i open my volume settings while it is pinging and adjust each one) and explain that Bluetooth can interfere (usually iPhone, I Bluetooth to my stereo all the time on Droid).


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I'm really starting to believe that the Lyft app varies by Operating System, and by Region of the country. The countdown on the right side of the passenger picture was replaced with the circular count-down on my Android, here in the Chicago region, in March.


Odd, I'm using an iPhone and still have a clock countdown.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Sure said:


> Odd, I'm using an iPhone and still have a clock countdown.


Have you updated your Lyft app since March? If so, I would say that the IOS (Apple) operating system in Chicago still uses the prior countdown interface. And it still works great. I bet you still get a nice big overview map showing where the passenger is headed, after you've signaled "arrived" at his/her pick location too, don't you, Sure.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Why on earth does Lyft have different app interfaces in different markets?
> 
> Makes no sense at all.
> 
> ...


They don't have different apps/settings in different markets. Likely the above poster hasn't updated their version to current, as Allen said. Sometimes they will do an A/B test where a certain number of drivers get a feature or different method of doing something so they can compare to drivers who don't have it and decide whether it is good for the platform or not based on that data, but it is very rare for that to happen on production app, more often it is for the Beta testers. I've now explained volume problems and how to solve several times, find the answer.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

I have updated the app, almost every week they update it on the app store. I just see a countdown clock but I don't see the destination until I arrive. They sent an email saying they are putting in a 5 min timer, that will be nice.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

W/e it was, today its fixed. Getting the count down again.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Like I said, they also do A/B testing. This isn't market specific. They will roll out a new feature to certain accounts and see how it affects their metrics. Then decide whether that was a worthwhile feature or not, and rollout to all if it was.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Now I'm starting to understand why the Lyft app always shows HIGH battery usage in the battery use log on my Samsung S4. It has it's own "brain" and also accepts real-time tweaks and adjustments sent out from the Lyft server as needed. Like Boston Barry said, some of these are targeted to specific drivers. This would make the Lyft app able to listen to driver conversations with passengers...and a bunch of things that the CIA probably uses for spying and the FBI uses for investigating allegations. There's a saying for this, but it escapes me now...


----------

